# yorkshire dales monthly meets cancelled due to lack of atten



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

hello folks
due to little attendance we have decided to cancel further meets 
kind regards
yvette


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Nice one Yvette. Looks like April is the only one I'll be able to make, unless I manage to blag any more time off. :? 
Looking forward to it already. [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Kev.


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Kev!
Looks like you may have to do some serious blagging!!!! it would be a shame if you don't come as I believe they do a delicious chocolate cake!! If the blagging don't work what about a cheeky sickie!!!! you do look a little pale already!!!!!!!!!!!
Im only kidding I don't want you to get into bother for a car meet!! 
I think you missed my mystery tour! you need less work and more play!!!
kind regards
yveTTe


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I indeed missed your mystery tour. [smiley=bomb.gif] 
I'm afraid you're right on the less work and more play score as well but 3 kids and a high maintenance wife aren't going to be able to lavish themselves on the latest 'Primani' designer gear if I'm not out earning eh? :lol: 
Got a holiday that week in April, so all being well, I'll be there. Can't normally do week nights due to early work commitments the following day.  
I've noticed a couple of new members from this area on here lately, so hopefully it will be a good turn out. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello kev!
I have to admit im with the wife and kids ! they need their "Primani" gear! a must!! but! I have an option b! Bring em all along too!! in their primani wear! I could make the meet on special request earlier for you! so you can get off and its not too late for you getting home as Otley is a 40min drive, no your in an extra special fast TT! 30mins drive home for you! (foot down and a back wind!!)
Just a minute! one of your sweeties(kids) will be in the boot! erm! difficult!!! ill leave that with you!!
anyway let me know if I can help for future meets!
Kind regards 
yveTTe


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Please don't make any special adjustments just for me Yvette, I'll try and get to a few even if I don't stay too long.
Bringing the kids will be more difficult than you imagine.........
I have a qS.... she's only got 2 seats, they'll have to draw straws as usual! 

P.S. I don't live in Otley, it's the name I'm known by. :wink:


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Kev!!
lol! that has really made me laugh! three in the boot then! and not just one!!! do you have ricardo seats then!? I haven't seen your model ill bet its a real head turner! thank you and hope to meet your TT soon!  
Kind regards 
yvette


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Yes, she's got the 'ricardo' seats! :lol: :roll: 
I don't know about a head turner.... She's not even turning a wheel at the moment, broken front road spring, she's just sat on the drive feeling sorry for herself.


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Kev!
yes I have seen your model! very nice! love the wheels! I have never sat in those seats are they comfy? they look like they are a seat with a hug! if you know what I mean! 
if you need a good garage I know one! 
good luck with the repairs its always a stinker getting jobs done!
you never said your cars name! if she has one! mines Finn!
all the best
yveTTe


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I find the seats surprisingly comfy and very supportive. You'll have to try them out at a meet.
I try to do all the work on my own cars if I can, I can take my time and build up a decent knowledge of how and why everything does what it does. If there's anything I can't manage, I have a cousin who has been a mechanic most of his life who usually sorts it out. If he hasn't room or time to help I go to my local garage (bought 2 excellent cars from them) they are a family owned set up and have always helped out. Failing that, there are two VAG indies local to me that I could go to. I've managed to befriend the parts guy at my local dealership as well, so that's an added bonus being able to always use genuine parts!  
I've never named any of my cars or bikes... Do you think it's about time to start?


----------



## WALTTON (Apr 24, 2013)

Gutted  , I work Mon-thus 13:50-23:35


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

You'll get holidays though :?:


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi kev!
Yes! you need to name your car and your bikes! Something will just come to you out of the blue when you least expect it!! (maybe not a push bike!!) I presume you mean a motor bike!!!!!

Hello Waltton!
That makes two of us gutted as you were my inspiration! I don't like to disappoint! and this club is about "you" the TT member! I made it a Monday cause people in general like to go out for a drink with their mates on weekend nights! Ill leave it with you and hopefully you can "blag it""!!!! like kev!!

Be lovely to see your cars both of you sometime!! I can never see enough TTs or modifications!! they are such my passion!!
put a Porche in front of me and id be Its ok! put a TT in front of me and its "lets see what he will do!!"
kind regards
yvette


----------



## WALTTON (Apr 24, 2013)

Definatly be able to make April and May  as I've just realised there bank holidays


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

yveTTe bland said:


> Hi kev!
> Yes! you need to name your car and your bikes! Something will just come to you out of the blue when you least expect it!! (maybe not a push bike!!) I presume you mean a motor bike!!!!!


Yes, had a few motorbikes over the years. Unfortunately had to sell my last one middle of last year, she was just sat in the garage like an expensive ornament, all work no play scene again! Sold her to my chum who had pestered me since the day I bought her to sell to him, so I can still see her if I like (maybe have a little fling for old times sake!) and if he want's rid at some point, I've got first refusal. 
I'll have a good think about names then and keep you posted. :wink:


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Kev,
My dads a keen biker! Hes had a lot of bikes ranging from a Bonneville, ducatti, ZX10 (which nearly killed him!) motor guzzi and k75bmw theres more but hes not here to ask! and when I was a baby we had a motor bike and side car!! of course I was in the side car!! but when I was about 7yrs old and old enough to hang on we used to go out and id be in the middle!! all three of us on and the looks wed get!!!!! I was never going to learn to drive I always said I wanted a bike!! and I still love em! but having had an accident at around 15mph and it hurt it kinda put things into perspective! Hence I learnt to drive!!

Hi waltton!
Excellent! that is brill! the more the merrier!

Thank you both! see you soon
kind regards 
yvette


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Yvette.

I'm not going to be able to make your first meet but hope to come along to one soon. Hope you have a good night.

Karen


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello!
I know quite a few of you are coming tomorrow evening after my pms! although im organising another cruise I would like your ideas on what youd also like to do in the future please bring anything you want to discuss and ill see what I can do!!
see you soon
yveTTe


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello!
Its all going to plan! the meet will be going ahead so long as theres no major snow again!! :? 
Do join us and bring any ideas!
Ive also got a picture of the new mark 3 TT for those whome haven't seen it!!
see you soon ! and don't forget to bring your most important item!!! The "TT" of course!!!!
regards yveTTe


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Easter everyone! don't eat too much chocolate!! 8)


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Happy Easter your good self Yvette.
Looking forward to making the meet tomorrow. Got the interior cleaned out this morning, then got slightly 'side tracked' shall we say, at my brothers Easter party. [smiley=cheers.gif] 
I'll make a start on the outside in the morning, it'll help me sweat some of this booze out. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Great to meet everyone last night. Shame there was only 3 TTs to peep at though. 
Two cracking looking white mk2s you both have there. 8) 
Looking forward to the cruise (My old girl has given me a whole afternoon of free time.)
Thanks again Yvette, top evening in great company. [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Kev.


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Kev,
That's very kind of you to say! I was hoping there would be a few more but just one of those things!! and we look forward to seeing you on the 19th of April!
kind regards! its always nice to put face to figure!


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello folks!
Just like to thank all attendees for the Easter Monday meet! hope you have enjoyed your easter eggs! Had a scare today and nearly ended in hospital due to a very bad asthma attack so im relieved I can breath again all thanks to a simple paper bag!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Could've been all the dust in my car that set your attack off Yvette! :? :roll:


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

No chance Kev! there wasn't a speck of dust! Your car was immaculate!


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello!
The meet is starting a pin prick earlier at 7.30pm due to my hubbys 4am start at work!
Hopefully see you all there!
See you all soon!


----------



## HipAl (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi TT fans, I am Alex the owner of Altec Detailing, as in the title the next venue will be at my Detailing Unit. I will providing any Detailing advice and showing some of the practical side of Detailing, the basics of how to wash your TT the professional way. This is in no way advertising. I am providing the venue and tea and coffee. Thanks to yveTTe for popping in yestaday and arranging the meet and hope to see as many TT owners as possible.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

HipAl said:


> Hi TT fans, I am Alex the owner of Altec Detailing, as in the title the next venue will be at my Detailing Unit. I will providing any Detailing advice and showing some of the practical side of Detailing, the basics of how to wash your TT the professional way. This is in no way advertising. I am providing the venue and tea and coffee. Thanks to yveTTe for popping in yestaday and arranging the meet and hope to see as many TT owners as possible.


What a fantastic idea, we all appreciate detailing tips! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## HipAl (Mar 9, 2015)

Free paint inspection and paint depth reading done on any TT that turns up to to the Yorkshire Dales venue Altec Detailing.


----------



## HipAl (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, it's getting close now, if you could put your name down if you would like to come it would be a great help. Thanks Alex Altec Detailing.


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Folks!
Due to very little demand the monthly meets have been cancelled 
kind regards 
yvette


----------

